# My latest LHD BNR34



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

I have not post such thing since long time, anyway, This my LHD BNR34. the car went though long journey for conversion and to be brought to this neatness level. please enjoy !



























[email protected]​


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

You're right, a very neat conversion:thumbsup:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice job conversion looks really good


----------



## OXzilla (Jul 22, 2016)

seriously impressive - looks like it rolled out of the factory that way


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks tidy in the pictures. Now, if you could snap up some BCNR33s and do that you would have a business in America in a couple of years time.


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot dears, appreciate your positive feedbacks.


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

beautiful .. this is the look im going for.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Stunning, the best conversion I've ever seen tbh!


----------



## josh green (Sep 4, 2016)

Looks good, is it required where you live? Also, can you feel the hump in the floor near where your right foot goes?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Well done, looks great.

Any pics of engine/firewall/wiring harness etc? Interested how it was all done  Cheers


----------



## UAE_GODZILLA (Apr 12, 2016)

that's is some nice work done on the dashboard ! 

in which workshop did you do it ? and what about the power steering rack and plumping. how does it look down there ? 

I'm thinking of re-doing mine. It is good as it is but I just want it to be perfect


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Amazing conversion! I've seen a couple before where the MFD didn't look quite right but this is good. Being from the UAE no doubt a few £'s has been put into doing this. Now tell us more  what's the spec?


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great conversion. Well done.


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like a great conversion, enjoy it more now


----------



## erzengel (May 7, 2015)

I think you in dubai have to much money ;-D
but seriously
very good job !!!


----------



## shane159 (Oct 24, 2016)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

not only a really good conversion but such a good looking car too


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

<a href="http://ibb.co/dw14vn"><img src="http://preview.ibb.co/bOQWan/DEB4_ADD2_9444_497_C_A221_DB81_D92_C2509.jpg" alt="DEB4_ADD2_9444_497_C_A221_DB81_D92_C2509" border="0"></a>
<a href="http://ibb.co/n358MS"><img src="http://preview.ibb.co/eL7NgS/875_B8809_EF33_4_CC6_AD87_C983_BA937_FB0.jpg" alt="875_B8809_EF33_4_CC6_AD87_C983_BA937_FB0" border="0"></a>
<a href="http://ibb.co/eUOv1S"><img src="http://preview.ibb.co/g2yTMS/44_B87_AE2_255_C_403_E_8_F05_2_A3_F096851_F4.jpg" alt="44_B87_AE2_255_C_403_E_8_F05_2_A3_F096851_F4" border="0"></a>
<a href="http://ibb.co/dD0a1S"><img src="http://preview.ibb.co/mfWR87/F5_AD57_F8_3422_401_E_957_A_79589814_E3_CD.jpg" alt="F5_AD57_F8_3422_401_E_957_A_79589814_E3_CD" border="0"></a>
<a href="http://ibb.co/bRjPvn"><img src="http://preview.ibb.co/drczT7/CE10_FFE7_BA92_4_A50_988_B_E6_B50_C5_B6_AB3.jpg" alt="CE10_FFE7_BA92_4_A50_988_B_E6_B50_C5_B6_AB3" border="0"></a>


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

who make this conversion i hear rumours in the arabic countries you can't drive rhd


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

realy nice looking car and also the conversion, can you please share where the conversion was done?
thinking about doing mine aswell


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

Yvo said:


> realy nice looking car and also the conversion, can you please share where the conversion was done?
> thinking about doing mine aswell


Thanks for your question, it is done in UAE in friend garage where his shop is specialized in conversion 
Mainly for BNRs. For the last 6 to 7 years his shop being ranked as #1 in steering conversion.


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

the name of the garage is? please


----------



## OUT-LAWZ (Jun 7, 2006)

New Shoes and new photos


----------



## MH88 (Nov 17, 2021)

Nismo LMGT4 are the best wheels a R34GTR would wear!

I can see you had some cutting into the rear spats for fittment with the v-spec diffuser. Do you have the exact measurements of the cuts?

Best regards


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

MH88 said:


> Nismo LMGT4 are the best wheels a R34GTR would wear!
> 
> I can see you had some cutting into the rear spats for fittment with the v-spec diffuser. Do you have the exact measurements of the cuts?
> 
> Best regards


The template for where to make the cuts comes with the NISMO rear lower aero add ons.

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MH88 (Nov 17, 2021)

Perfect! Didn't know that.

Many thanks for the info!


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Please can you reupload pictures of conversion? Interior etc? Thanks so much! Subs'


----------

